# help me please pas une seconde nuit blanche :(



## Haykanta (18 Octobre 2009)

Hello la communauté premiere fois que je m'inscris sur un forum alors soyez indulgent  
Voila j ai un iphone seconde gén 16go pc hp itunes 9 et derniere mise a jour iphone non jailbreaké 3.1.2 je crois enfin la derniere bref .
J avais une tour pc et j avais fait mon iphone sous ce pc applic contact sonneries music etc tout allé tres bien !
Hier envie de refaire ma bibliotheque itunes dc je refais ca jme télécharge des applic les mises a jour pour mon iphone des soneries photos etc
Musique no probleme photos no problem sonneries pareil 
Et pour finir de 22h a 10h ce matin je me suis acharné a mettre les applic rien impossible elles sont téléchargé sur le pc j ai deux pc autorisé celui ci que j ai autorisé hier soir et mon ancien j ai bien autorisé le pc , j ai aussi enlevé l autorisation pour la remettre lancé itunes en tant qu admin tout essayé enfin de ce que je sais faire compte activé vérification test itunes compte tout il me dit que je suis pas autorisé alors je l autorise il dit vous etes deja autorisé rebloque et me remet le mm message d erreurs !!! 
je peux télécharger les applications sur mon iphone en direct sur nap mais si je le rebranche a itunes il me réenleve tout !
J appel demain Apple a moin que qq parmi vous est magicien


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

J'espère que tu nous donneras la solution fournie par Apple en tout cas. Même si la moitié de ce post est une bonne grosse phrase et que c'est difficile à comprendre, ça pourrait servir à d'autres dans le futur! 
J'espère ceci étant que ton problème est résolu! 
MacU.


----------

